# Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar



## Ezio (12. Dezember 2009)

*Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe an meinen Rechner einen TFT (1650x1080) und einen LCD Fernseher (Full HD) angeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich für den TV nur 1440x900 auswählen kann statt 1920x1080. Mit PowerStrip, Registry und Catalyst habe ich versucht die Auflösung zu forcieren, aber alles ohne Erfolg. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Hast du den TV analog oder digital angeschlossen? Bei unserem TV ist es so, dass er scheinbar nur über HDMI die volle Auflösung annimmt - warum hab ich noch nicht begriffen.

so far


----------



## Ezio (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Habe über VGA angeschlossen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

wird auch über HDMI nicht funktionieren, hab's selber schon probiert.. die sind nicht für PCs ausgelegt, die Frequenz(Hz) ist für Filme abgestimmt.. sind eben TVs, keine TFTs für PCs..


----------



## bigguelk (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Was für Graka haste denn ? und sind die neuesten treiber druf ?


----------



## Ezio (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Danke, dann werde ich mal HDMI probieren


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Dann probiers mal digital. Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen, da 1440x900 16:10 und nicht 16:9 ist. Hast du vielleicht auf Clonen und nicht auf erweitern gestellt?

so far


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*



> wird auch über HDMI nicht funktionieren, hab's selber schon probiert.


 sorry verschrieben..   aber probier's ruhig.. vl kannst du wenigsten 16050x1050 aufzwingen..


----------



## Ezio (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Graka ist eine HD4870 mit Catalyst 9.11. Desktop erweitert habe ich. Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Softwareproblem ist, denn ich habe das gleiche Problem in Ubuntu und Windows 7. Auflösungen erzwingen mit PowerStrip kann ich, das funktioniert aber nur am Desktop und nicht in Games!


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Hast dus denn jetzt mal per HDMI probiert? Da muss das gehen...

so far


----------



## Ezio (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Nein, ich muss mir erst ein HDMI Kabel kaufen


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Gute, preiswerte HDMI-Kabel (selbst probiert: PC, GTX 275 -> TV, HD-Recorder -> TV) findest Du z.B. hier:
Clicktronic HC 250-150 High-End HDMI 1.3 Audio: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder etwas länger und flach (bei mir unter'm Teppich ):
Clicktronic HC 295-500 HDMI Kabel 5 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Vor allem die Stecker (Metall) sind stabil und halten ordentlich, Übertragungsqualität ist super.


----------



## Ezio (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Ich benutze jetzt HDMI und es funktioniert auch soweit. Auflösung usw. kein Problem. Allerdings habe ich am TV an allen Seiten einen Rand von ca. 3 cm. Kennt jemand das Problem beim Philips Fernseher?


----------



## Jason22 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Native Auflösung nicht auswählbar*

Es kann sein, dass Underscan aktiv ist.
Da ich keine ATi Graka habe, weiß ich nicht ob das Standartmäßig aktiv ist und wo man die Option findet...


----------

